# Setting up a new MacBook Pro



## Luckysod (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me in setting up my new computer. It's a refurbished 2015 MacBook Pro (13-inch, in case that matters, which I doubt). I've got it because my old 15-inch MacBook Pro, from 2008, is becoming increasingly sluggish, and I also wanted a computer whose screen doesn't automatically dim when it's not plugged in.

The problem I'm facing is that the storage on the new Mac is modest compared to the old one: 256 GB compared with 500 GB. It means that I don't have room on the new one to move everything over from the old one. So far, I've used Migration Assistant to move over my apps, but not my document files because they would take up more storage room than I have and because I don't want to move them all. I'm quite happy to leave most of my photos and MP3 files on the old computer, but I do need to move all my Word documents and a few other files. Migration Assistant doesn't seem to offer me the option of moving only some of my files. Is there a workaround to this? I transferred the apps directly over wifi from the old to the new computer, but I do have a Time Machine backup on an external hard drive. Would opening the backup allow me to select the folders and files I want to move and let me leave the rest behind?

I would appreciate knowing how to do this! Thanks in advance, if you're able to help me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Simply open the TM app from your Applications folder when your external HD TM backup is plugged into your new machine. A new screen will appear with a series of dates on the right edge of the screen. Select the date you wish to use and a menu will appear. Select the files you want to move from that menu and then click on the "Restore" button and that file will be added to your new computer.

The drawback is that you have to do one file at a time as far as I recall unless someone else knows a workaround.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

You could go in to Preferences, Sharing, and enable File Sharing on both systems. You would then be able to connect to your old MacBook Pro through finder and copy what you need at will. You could even stash files back on your old system using the same method.


----------



## Luckysod (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm so relieved to hear it's possible to move just selected files over. You've made my day!


----------



## Luckysod (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to try moving them from my backup first, but this sound like just as good a solution. I'm happy to have an alternative to try!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I'm hoping someone can help me in setting up my new computer. It's a refurbished 2015 MacBook Pro (13-inch, in case that matters, which I doubt).



It sure does matter in this particular case — _*why not just replace the smaller drive with a larger capacity one*_, and macsales.com sells just such compatible solid state drives:
_*OWC Solid State Drives *_
https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ssd/owc/macbook-pro

Their drives will fit and are compatible with various models. Great Mac support.

They even have an external enclosure you could use to put the removed solid-state drive into as an optional purchase for just a few dollars more, tools even included. Well worth the cost IMHO.

PS: Many "normal/cheap" SSDs don't have the proper Apple compatible SSD connectors.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Luckysod (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll definitely check into that!


----------



## baker_jeff (Feb 22, 2010)

You can also get a nice little adapter for the SD card slot, and put a mini SD card in there. 128GB extra storage: Cheap!


----------



## baker_jeff (Feb 22, 2010)

https://www.amazon.ca/BASEQI-alumin...+card+adapter&qid=1562699379&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

that is cool. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Luckysod (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff. That's a good idea. It's also been suggested that I get a 1TB external hard drive and connect it to my router, so I can access it via wifi. Lots of options!


----------

